# Slider behavior in 6.0 vs. 4.4



## davidgp (Apr 25, 2015)

Am playing around with the trial version of 6.0.  I've been using 4.4.  I've turned off graphics acceleration as it does not work on my machine (embedded intel graphics only).  I'm seeing some awful behavior in 6.0 versus 4.4 with every slider in the Basic panel of the develop module.  Whenever I move a slider in 6.0, the image momentarily goes fuzzy, almost as if LR instantaneously turned clarity down to -40 or so.  When I stop moving the slider, I then get the desired result and the image is crisp again.  What's up with this fuzziness while I'm moving the slider?  It causes great confusion while trying to make subtle changes.  There's got to be some way to fix this.  Is it related to my preview settings?  Any help is greatly appreciated.  I very much desire to upgrade but this behavior is causing me to pause.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 25, 2015)

I've seen this too.  I think it might be a bug. It is more of an annoyance rather than a critical show stopper.  You can report it to Adobe if you like. Official Bug Report/Feature Request


----------



## davidgp (May 8, 2015)

Well, I submitted the problem but a simple "not reproducible, try restarting" is all I got.  Sigh.  I have been waiting for 6.0 for a long time now and am bitterly disappointed that I can't use it.  I've wanted the LR5 features ever since 5.0 was released but decided to wait until 6 came out... what a huge mistake.  LR6 is simply not usable in its current form on my laptop.  Guess I'll have to wait for 7.0 or a new computer.  I know gpu compatibility is a pain for developers (I was a program mgr for 3D CAD programs so I'm well versed in the challenges), but I don't have a separate gpu in this computer, so why isn't it simply using the LR5 code path to render the image?!?  I am so frustrated.

I'm open to any suggestions.  Thanks for letting me rant.

David


----------



## IanGains58 (May 8, 2015)

Would upgrading to LR5.7.1 be an option for you ?
Cheaper than a new PC & if it supports your camera(s), why not give it a go ?


----------



## davidgp (May 8, 2015)

Yes, that is a good idea.  I was thinking 5.7 is no longer available, but I guess I could pick it up on ebay or elsewhere.

I see only two problems with this:
1 - I don't get the stitching system in LR6.  This is an issue b/c I don't have Photoshop, only Elements, and it generates 8-bit results, limiting the amount of processing that can be done after the stitching.
2 - The LR5 stream is dead, with no updates for new fixes or new cameras/lenses.

But it is a real option to consider... thanks for the idea.


----------

